
Ask HN: Increasingly difficult list of programming questions? - andy_ppp
Hello Hackernews!<p>I am currently teaching my friend how to program - she&#x27;s a very smart girl with a good Maths degree behind her and I&#x27;ve just explained a small bit of Javascript and asked her to implement the FizzBuzz program on codepen.  She passed this with flying colours and is hungry for more &#x27;fun&#x27; assignments.<p>I think it would be really great for her to get an email from me each week with a new programming assignment for her to fit into her busy schedule and will encourage her to keep learning.<p>So are there any fun assignments that you remember doing; I always think doing something real (where you happen to learn fundamentals) is better than saying &quot;off you go learn about object orientation&quot; or functional programming or MVC.<p>Does something like this exist online or in a book?  I&#x27;ve been looking but nothing feels quite right...<p>Thanks!
======
Deutscher
Project Euler? [https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/)

~~~
andy_ppp
Brilliant! That is a really good start and it'll probably help me clarify my
thinking by writing up a context to the problems for her too!

Some things that are about programming structure are probably on the cards as
well as these more algorithm-y questions, but thanks a lot!

------
pdiddy
Personally I found MIT Ocw's Intro to Programming in Python to be awesome.
That is a complete course, which may be more than you are looking for. But the
problem sets were really fun. I did the 2008 class but there is an updated one
that I have not revisited: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-
and-comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-00sc-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-spring-2011)

------
JadeNB
I don't know how 'real' they are, but I really enjoy making my way through the
99 problems [https://sites.google.com/site/prologsite/prolog-
problems](https://sites.google.com/site/prologsite/prolog-problems) . The link
is to the (AFAIK) original, Prolog version, but the problems are sufficiently
general that you can work on them in any language, and a little Googling will
probably turn them up for your language of choice.

------
projectramo
If you don't know about this yet, it is excellent:

[http://exercism.io/](http://exercism.io/)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I've found CodeEval.com to be a pretty fun way to brush up for coding
interviews, maybe that would help.

------
tienthanh8490
[http://www.codewars.com/](http://www.codewars.com/)

------
vinitmuchhala
HackerRank.com

~~~
dmgbrn
I found their functional programming series to be a good way to get acquainted
with Haskell -- problems start with basic operations, move on to recursion,
lists, other data structures, and so on. As early as the recursion section we
see some neat challenges: for example, write a program that prints an ASCII
art version of the Serpinski triangle to a given depth.

